# FR: impliquer que / impliquer de + infinitif



## jjjbec

For example

Cela implique la participation des parents.

Can I use a verb after the verb impliquer (for example, impliquer a/ impliquer que) and if not is there a synonym for impliquer where this structure would be OK.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Benoît abroad

Impliquer plus a verb is not correct, but you can say for instance "cela implique que je puisse entendre", where verbs are introduced by "que" and a subject.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Des formules dans le même sens que _impliquer_, mais construites avec un verbe en direct (i.e. sans "que"), seraient par exemple :
_Conduire nécessite d'avoir le permis
Conduire suppose de ne pas boire avant
_


----------



## Punky Zoé

La tournure "impliquer de" + verbe serait incorrecte ? elle est pourtant fréquemment utilisée.
ex. "cela implique de changer de méthode".


----------



## jjjbec

That's really interesting, thanks for all your input.

Do you consider impliquer que to be quite good French or do you prefer the other verbs? To me it doesn't seem very formal.
I guess if impliquer de is not really correct I shouldn't use it, even if lots of French people do


----------



## Maître Capello

Both _impliquer de_ and _impliquer que_ are equally good. They're neither formal nor colloquial—just plain, good French.


----------



## Montaigne

-Cela implique la participation de mes parents.
-Cela implique que mes parents participent (subjonctif).
-Pour mes parents cela implique de participer.

Trois constructions correctes avec de légères nuances quant à l'attente concernant l'implication des parents.


----------



## istanza

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas que je veuille mettre en doute les propos de Montaigne et de Maître Capello, mais auriez-vous des sources attestant de la possibilité d'utiliser "impliquer de + infinitif" en français?

Je traduis une phrase comportant "involves making present" et je me demande si je peux vraiment utiliser "implique de rendre présent" qui me semble peut-être constituer un anglicisme... J'ai bien sûr quelques possibilités de changer la phrase pour contourner le problème, mais elles impliquent toutes un léger détournement de sens.

D'avance merci.


----------



## tilt

Ainsi, le fait que plusieurs éminents francophones disent qu'une telle tournure est correcte ne suffit pas !
Cela implique de remettre en cause le fonctionnement-même de ces forums ! 

Désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé de source autorisée pour attester ou non de la validité de _impliquer de_. Mais les 440 000 liens vers _implique de,_ dans Google me suffiraient largement pour en être convaincu, si j'avais eu le moindre doute.


----------



## istanza

Oh je ne remets pas en cause le fonctionnement du forum, loin de là, il s'agit justement d'un espace qui favorise la discussion. Mais, je ne prends pas tout ce qui s'y dit comme étant étant automatiquement vrai non plus... même si cela vient d'un membre sénior ;p

Cela dit, ce n'est pas à propos de "impliquer de" tout court que je me questionne, mais du "impliquer de + INFINITIF"... J'ai fait une recherche Google aussi, et je le trouve sur de nombreux sites... mais aucun n'a vraiment d'autorité à mon sens (le blogue de monsieur tartempion ne me semble pas une source valable


----------



## CapnPrep

Le Petit Robert ferait-il autorité à vos yeux ? Vous attendez un coup de fil de Claude Hagège, peut-être ?


> *impliquer*, verbe transitif. […] 3. Entraîner comme conséquence. _Accepter ce poste implique de déménager._


----------



## tilt

istanza said:


> Oh je ne remets pas en cause le fonctionnement du forum, loin de là, il s'agit justement d'un espace qui favorise la discussion. Mais, je ne prends pas tout ce qui s'y dit comme étant étant automatiquement vrai non plus... même si cela vient d'un membre sénior ;p


Cet espace n'est pas exempt d'erreurs, je le sais bien (pour en avoir moi-même pondu quelques-unes), mais ma phrase était surtout une boutade destinée à illustrer combien _impliquer de + infinitif_ est anodin.


istanza said:


> Cela dit, ce n'est pas à propos de "impliquer de" tout court que je me questionne, mais du "impliquer de + INFINITIF"...


Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait mettre _impliquer de_ si ce n'est un infinitif !


----------



## istanza

> Je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait mettre _impliquer de_ si ce n'est un infinitif !


Oui... en effet... autant pour moi


----------



## amazingdonut

Is "impliquer que" followed by the subjunctive? This thread seems to suggest so, but this thread confuses me. My sentence is:

Enfin, à supposer qu’elle soit une croqueuse de diamants, le manque de l’assurance-vie ou du testament à son bénéfice implique que cette théorie ne *tient* pas la route.  

Many thanks.


----------



## tilt

I don't understand what loses you in the thread you mentioned. 

_Impliquer _is usually followed by indicative in affirmative sentence, and by subjuntive in negative or interrogative ones.
Since your sentence is affirmative, you can go for indicative without any problem.


----------



## amazingdonut

In light of what you said, I'm still not sure I understand the examples given in this thread:

"Cela implique que je puisse entendre" 
"Cela implique que mes parents participent" (subjonctif)

One thing I do understand is that the subjunctive is just not meant to be understood by non-native speakers,


----------



## tilt

Well, subjunctive can be used even if affirmative sentence if the implying condition is not certain, but in everyday speech, people tend to prefer indicative anyway, as far as I can say.


----------

